# Kelly controller 8080I/IPS turned on and we connected rs232 cable but program doesn't open at labtop computer



## Team MIP (Aug 4, 2021)

We checked pin 4-pin 20 has 5v, pin 11-pin15 has 12v. So I thought controller has turned on and we bought new rs 232 cable at kelly. But the software of controller from kelly doesn't turning on. We want to know what is the problem


----------



## _GonZo_ (Mar 23, 2009)

It is sometimes a bit tricky to make the computer to connect the controller. One of the issues you may find is to choose the appropriate PC port.
I recommend you to use the Android version as it is easier to connect that PC version.

In order to program the controller you have here some videos about it:


----------



## Team MIP (Aug 4, 2021)

Thank you for reply. We tried your advice so we watched video and changed computer. However we cannot operate controller program  But we will continue to try operating it!


----------



## _GonZo_ (Mar 23, 2009)

Team MIP said:


> Thank you for reply. We tried your advice so we watched video and changed computer. However we cannot operate controller program  But we will continue to try operating it!


 Check that you have the appropriate driver for the cable.


----------

